
How to secure your phone before attending a protest - tech-historian
https://www.theverge.com/21276979/phone-protest-demonstration-activism-digital-how-to-security-privacy
======
Nexusie
I think this a very legit list, seen a lof of these floating around these
days. I think most of the basics are covered here. Especially the flight mode
trick so you definitely know that the GPS is not being tracked

